# Portugese Guarantor - Long Term Rental



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Our plans to move in about a year are progressing, we will have to have a holiday rental for about 8 weeks whilst our container makes its way from Dubai, then we plan to rent for at least 6 months, hopefully in Foz do Arelho, to ensure we like the location. We have assumed that we might have to pay up front, which I am a bit loathe to do until we know what our landlord is like, but I can also see that they might want to know what we are like!

Bit surprised to read on another forum that the OP couldn't get a long term rental without a Portugese guarantor? Is this usual? Obviously it would pose problems for us too.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Theres 2 aspects to renting, renting holiday accommodation or say an expat owned property for sale or renting from a landlord who is bound to more legality for both parties and obviously would prefer longer term tenants and therefore wants more safeguards, think more your issue will be finding longer term rental in a holiday area where "holiday" lets are the norm and dearer


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> Bit surprised to read on another forum that the OP couldn't get a long term rental without a Portugese guarantor? Is this usual?


FWIW I think this is a rare requirement - we've certainly never been asked for such a thing.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Long Term Rental*



canoeman said:


> Theres 2 aspects to renting, renting holiday accommodation or say an expat owned property for sale or renting from a landlord who is bound to more legality for both parties and obviously would prefer longer term tenants and therefore wants more safeguards, think more your issue will be finding longer term rental in a holiday area where "holiday" lets are the norm and dearer


Though we are trawling the rental sites not a great deal is coming up, but possibly word of mouth and actually being there will bring better results. But if we have to take something further out then that is what we will have to do. At the end of it it is a rental, and only needed whilst we look around.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

notlongnow said:


> FWIW I think this is a rare requirement - we've certainly never been asked for such a thing.


Thank you, that's reassuring.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Holiday rentals will be on holiday type sites like Ownersdirect, longer term rental is generally handled by Estate agents or as you say local knowledge a bit further north than you mention but Unionjac English shop at San Martino have lots of contacts as would andy65 who posts on here


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Try Googling "casa sapo" - lots of rentals there. Form won't let me post the link


----------



## wildcoyote (Feb 11, 2014)

we arrived from USA and knew someone that knew someone and got our first house that way. we loved the area but found out after being here a while that we were overpaying. when we started looking thru rentals it was overwhelming as we wanted a "home" for us and two cats and not a holiday place. I found the best way was going onto angloinfo algarve and posting myself, who we were and what we were looking for. Instantly I got a lot of responses from landlords and we found our dream spot quickly, within 2 weeks. In USA you look for them but i found in Portugal that you advertise yourself and needs and they find you. just a tip to try. coyote


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

A good tip indeed. However, if you take that route, you can expect offers from people who want to do a cash deal (so you won't get the correct facturas for tax) and from those who haven't got rental licences. Make sure you check for these things!


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Long Term Rental*



wildcoyote said:


> we arrived from USA and knew someone that knew someone and got our first house that way. we loved the area but found out after being here a while that we were overpaying. when we started looking thru rentals it was overwhelming as we wanted a "home" for us and two cats and not a holiday place. I found the best way was going onto angloinfo algarve and posting myself, who we were and what we were looking for. Instantly I got a lot of responses from landlords and we found our dream spot quickly, within 2 weeks. In USA you look for them but i found in Portugal that you advertise yourself and needs and they find you. just a tip to try. coyote


Thank you, we will also be bringing our cats with us which may or may not be a limiting factor. From 'stalking' the forums over the past year I had noticed that some people do that, so good to know it works I just felt we would probably be inundated with rentals then, most of which would not be what we want! That said, if Portugese agents follow the pattern for the rest of the world, that will still happen. 

Denise


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Long Term Rental*



notlongnow said:


> A good tip indeed. However, if you take that route, you can expect offers from people who want to do a cash deal (so you won't get the correct facturas for tax) and from those who haven't got rental licences. Make sure you check for these things!


I can imagine, and with being new to the country, and having all the immediate things you have to do and not actually knowing what to ask it would be all too easy to make a mistake. This should be our final move, and we want to do it correctly, from reading other forums and newspaper reports I can see that the authorities are really picking up on things that may have been let slide in the past. 

Denise


----------



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,

we've had the same problem my family wish to move to the Silver Coast and want to rent for 6 months at least to test the water but have found limited rentals mostly on owners direct - expensive! and most are not pet friendly we have a dog 'Beamish'
Any advice please?

Fran


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Beamisgbum

Welcome to the forum.

The closer you go to the coast, the higher the prices you can expect for similar product and having a dog is going to make it even harder for you and you also need to appreciate there's a lot of landlords that won't register with companies such as you mention simply because of the cost.

But if you're prepared to move an hour inland from the coast, you can expect to pay something in the region of €300 per month for a 1 bedroomed rental and an additional €50 per month will get you a 2nd bedroom, central heating, air con and internet. - Which I'd guess is significantly less expensive that coastal areas.

Those prices incidentally would be plus services such as gas, electricity, water and heating fuel.


----------

